# Moving out furniture to make room for cages!



## Ashleighh (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello! I'm Ashleigh! This will from now on be my blog about my 3 wonderful rabbits, Zim, Lola and Lilith. The title says it all. Moving everything out of my house to make more room for my bunnies has become a weekly task. *sigh* I love them though so thats okay. :3 I'll start of this blog by introducing my babies <3

Firstly we have Lola







Lola is my mini lop! She is around 16 weeks old now and is the most precious rabbit I've ever owned. She is the one who runs up to you for snuggles and kisses and wants her tummy and ears rubbed 24/7. I'm so inlove with her! <3

Next we have Zim






Zim is my boyfriends rabbit who was just got today! His original name was Ophelia but it turned out she was a he which is why we had to change the name. Zim is 19 weeks old andwas certainly treated well by his last owners. As soon as we brought him in he was doing binkys, running all over my bed and nuzzling his daddy!


And lastly we have Lilith!





Lilith is a special girl. She is blind in one eye and slowly going blind in the other. We rescued her today and although she wasn't in bad condition at all her previousowner had no idea about dealing with special needs bunnies! At first she was very scared but after a while sat on my chest and has already started eating from my hands. We're going to have to do a lot of work to help this sweet bun! 
She is 6 months old.


Here is a picture of her blind eye!






So I guess this is it for now! I'll be updating whenever I can! I'm really looking foward to using this blog as not only something to keep you guys updated but also to keep myself updated! Haha!

<3 -Ashleigh


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2011)

:wave: They are all so cute. Just something about Lops.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Ash, your bunnies are Beautiful.

That was great of you to take in the Special needs bunny. What a sweetheart she is.

Looking forward to reading all about your bunnies.

I saw the picture of your boyfriend holding one of the bunnies, that's a very nice picture. You can tell he really loves them.

Susan


----------



## Nats (Jul 24, 2011)

Your bunnies are very beautiful! I look forward to seeing more of them on your blog.:biggrin:


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 25, 2011)

Thankyou so much for your kind words everyone!  

Zim has been the sweetest bunny today so I couldn't resist putting up some pictures! 








Posing! 








"Hey mum, let me see!"






Look at the size of them' feet! Whewww!








And now I'll sleep with one eye open!! ^_^


----------



## rabbitgeek2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

It seems, every time I look at lop pictures- I keep thinking about getting one. Well, honestly I have enough rabbits already with my 200 rabbit empire!


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha, I know the feeling Aaron! I'd love to get more but these ones have already bled my pockets dry!






I love this picture of my sweet lilith. This picture is sideways though as she was actually laying on my tummy and I was curled on the bed! She is really opening up to me it's made me fall so inlove with her. When we first got her she used to grunt a lot and scratch/nip. Now she is the perfect angel! <3

In other news Lilith has her first vet appointment coming up. I'm unsure if shes spayed so I'm going to get her checked out and her eye done also. I'm really worried about the pricing as I'm a student and quite terrible with money. Oh well, her health is the most important thing! 

I will update as soon as I can!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 28, 2011)

Ack... cuteness overload... i... can't... take it... lol


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats how I feel everyday Annette haha!

So I've some terrible news. I've already posted in the rainbow bridge section but I thought I'd share on my blog. 

Zim passed away. 

At only 19 weeks old he died of a 'freak heart attack' he was just lying on my bed with me when he went limp. We rushed him to the vet but my little boy had already started to pass. We're able to collect his ashes tomorrow. Denis is so heart broken as Zim was his little boy.

RIP Zimmy.:rip:



On a happierish note my neighbours came over today, with them was this little girl.






She is literally the tiniest thing ever. They got her for their kids a few days ago but they didn't care for her. I've been friendly with them for a while and they've seen me walking Lola so they decided to ask if I wanted her! :3 I'm so excited. My guess is she is about 6 weeks. They said they got her from the pet shop so I'm getting her vet checked asap! <3 Her name is Marceline! A.K.A Marcy.


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 1, 2011)

Decided to take Lilith outside today, usually she wants to come back in asap.

I let my Shih Tzu Ninja out aswell... guess whos decided they are a bunny now? 



[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/3BCbSpTNlrI&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## hln917 (Aug 1, 2011)

Love that she's hopping along with Lilith. Too cute! I waslaughing so much Ikept replaying the video.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 2, 2011)

OMGOSH it's a puppy-rabbit!

That just made my day lol.

I was just wondering what colour would your new girl be classified as? Because i thought only red eye whites can have red eyes, but it looks like she has some grey on her ears, nose and maybe toes? I'm not very familiar with that stuff, still learning how to tell the different colours and breeds etc. Is she a ND? 

I think Marcy hit the jackpot when they brought her over to your house!:woohoo


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha! She certainly did. I decided to do some snooping and looked over the fence *naughty* to see what Marcy was living in. Needless to say the family certainly cheaped out on her "hutch" if you could even call it that! 

As for her colour I assumed white seal point! Maybe I should post because I've never seen and albino eyed rabbit with colouring in the fur either! haha!
Her nose is blackish and her ears and paws are grey! All I know about her breed is she is a mix of many hehe!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 2, 2011)

Awe well she certainly is adorable. And glad to know my homework is starting to pay off!


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 2, 2011)

It has come to my attention I've only been blogging about my rabbits haha! I guess they really do consume your life. *rolls eyes* Anyway I've decided to treat myself to making this post a little about me! n_n






Please ignore my lame poser looking duck face! It's my current facebook picture though seeing as I only update them once every blue moon. 

So yes that is me! 

My name is Ashleigh or Ash. 

A lot of my friends call me Kiytten, it's a nickname my dad gave to me when I was a little girl because I used to meow when I need to go to the bathroom. ._. It kinda stuck. (I only spell it Kiytten instead of Kitten because of how my dad pronouces it KEE-TEN) hehe. :3

I'm a 17 year old girl currently in high school but am considering leaving early next year (I'm in year 11 at the moment) as I was offered an apprenticeship at a tattoo shop. :3

My life revolves around art, rabbits and my boyfriend.






This is myself and my boyfriend, Denis. We've been together since I was fourteen and he was 16.He is now nearly 20 and I'm 17 and eventually going on 18! 

He is my rock. A lot of people see us as weird. We prefer the company of each other to anyone else and we're both awkward and shy. Even though we're young we do live together currently. 









Like I said! My life revolves around art! (These pics are oldish now, my art has improved a lot!) Art is certainly my passion. 








These boys are a huge part of my life. They're a band called Children Of Bodom. They are currently the only band I listen too.
(I do also listen to classical music and Opera, though)



Last but not least here are the other members of our family! 






This is our budgie, Lugia. We got him from a pet store. *sigh* never again.

Lugia is one sweet birdy! He gives lots of kisses and Denis and I enjoy sending notes from room to room using him as our 'carrier pidgeon' 






Dun dun dun! May I introduce the hopping shih tzu! Ninja!

Ninja was a rescue. She has many, many problems. (Hernias, eye problems, heart problems) and was the runt of the litter. I adore my Ninja more then anything and wouldn't change her for the world! <3

thanks for readin'


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 4, 2011)

Awww all your little companions are so lucky to have you. =)


----------



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 11, 2011)

I love that ur puppy was hoping after ur rabbit that was to freakin cute lol


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 11, 2011)

Moar pics! Btw i forgot to mention that your art is amazing. If that's what you're art looked like before the improvements, i can only imagine how awesomesauce your art is now! Are you going to enter the national art contest (i forget what its called now) as part of your HSC?


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha thank you Mare! Ninja is certainly a rabbit heart! ;3

Thank you so much Annette! It actually never occurred to me to enter my art in a competition! :3


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 12, 2011)

Your little guys are soooo cute (dog & bird included!) So sweet. Im so sorry to hear about Zim, but glad you were given a new little one to keep you busy and to mend your hearts.


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you Meg!

I need to update this as well. :3







Let me introduce Fizzgig.

Long story short my mums friend got divorced and had to move into a place that doesn't allow animals. She had 14 rabbits.
I was lucky enough to adopt this beautiful little girl! She is a Jersey Wooly x 
:3
My house is becoming a rabbit safe haven -_- lol


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 12, 2011)

Zomg! The Dark Crystal was one of my fav childhood movies! I still watch it at least once a year. xD Great name and what a cutie. :biggrin2:


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha! I'm glad you got the reference!
It is one of my faves too! :3


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 12, 2011)

What a cutie!! And definitely a bit Fizzgigish! In a super adorable way.  I don't know how you come across so many bunnies that need homes! But they are super lucky!


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha! They're drawn to me! 
Actually whenever I'm browsing gumtree I can't help myself to check if their are any bunnies needing a forever home x3

Fizzgig was just lucky though as was Marcy xD I'm very glad they both found me though. Even if Fizz gig is a spoiled brat. =p


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 14, 2011)

Just the way they should be!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 14, 2011)

Your bunny's are beautiful, sorry to hear about Zim.


----------

